# TURKEY TIPS



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

hey guys, i got a tag this year and i and wondering if you guys have any tips for hunting turkeys around here. i have hunted them in southern ohio but this will be my first up here.

mark


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Well where I have been hunting it is very wide open and turkeys can see very far so stay hidden. If they see you comming they start heading the other way.


----------



## Bay Fischer (Feb 23, 2005)

Get some decoys delta makes a cheap durable one. Get a call you are comfortable with and start calling at first light. When you hear the gobble set the decoys up and get hidden. This works great for me :beer:


----------



## wtrfwlr (Sep 29, 2004)

Well here in southern illinois we roost them the night before. Then in the morning give them an owl call to get them to shock gobble. Then you know were to set up.


----------

